# 2011 Look 695 vs 2012 vs 2013



## noodle138 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello all,
I'm interested in getting a 695 and would like to know if there have been any important tweeks since the first iteration in the 2011 model year that would drive me to go for a 2012 or 2013 model. I don't race. I prefer the "more quiet"paint schemes of the 2011 models (especially white) as well as the lower prices.
Chris


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

At one point (I think for the 2011 model year) they introduced a version specifically for electronic shifting, if that's important to you.

I've also read that the C-stem shipped with more recent model years doesn't have the +/- 1 cm reach adjustability, although some online catalogs still show this as a feature.


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

*Di2 readiness n derailuer hanger material*

There main difference is the frame is Di2 ready... And on older frames the front derailuer hanger is made of Alu. Newer frames are made of carbon. 

The least loud design I find, is the 25th anniversary model. Very modest decals. Stealth carbon matte black. 

I'd also recommend that you test out both Regular and SR models. I own the regular and it's plenty stiff for me. 

Good luck! And welcome to the Look family!


----------

